# OT: Mug shots...



## OneBadLT123

How about we gets some faces with names on the rockets board here eh?

ill try finding one of myself after i post this


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Mug shots...*

can you upload pictures into your profile?

edit.. well duh.. I didn't think of imbedding it... here is me.. and don't any of you laugh


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Mug shots...*

i dont know.. lol i guess you cant put attachments up. If you need anything hosted let me know


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Mug shots...*



HayesFan said:


> can you upload pictures into your profile?
> 
> edit.. well duh.. I didn't think of imbedding it... here is me.. and don't any of you laugh


 Is that really you? I'm sorry, I really have to laugh.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Mug shots...*

Here is me frozen up here in minnesota(up her for school)
Not everyone post up at once... :dead:


----------



## ztpc_lukui

*Re: Mug shots...*

OneBadLT123 , handsome guy.......


----------



## CrackerJack

*Re: Mug shots...*



ztpc_lukui said:


> OneBadLT123 , handsome guy.......


this is the rockets board not an online dating service :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Mug shots...*



CrackerJack said:


> this is the rockets board not an online dating service :biggrin:


Yah, we need more female posters here to make that work :biggrin:

Have you guys ever checked out this thread in EBB? 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2163&page=1&pp=15#nbateams

I'll see if I'll put a pic up in the future. I know everyone has embedded in their head how I look like so I don't wanna ruin everyone's imagination.

Speaking of which, how do you guys picture me?

Just for fun, I'm using pictures from ratemyface.com to show roughly how I picture some of your look like (don't get offended!):

MRC:









Tone Wone (I don't even know what nationality you are, but...):









Pimped Out (don't know how old you are, but...):









kisstherim:







:biggrin:

Hakeem (I think you are Indian ethnic, right?):









Cometsbiggestfan and HotGirlTracie:


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Mug shots...*



CrackerJack said:


> this is the rockets board not an online dating service :biggrin:


 :laugh: don't you get curious about who you are talking to! I promise not to try and hook anyone up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Mug shots...*



Yao Mania said:


> Just for fun, I'm using pictures from ratemyface.com to show roughly how I picture some of your look like (don't get offended!):


Whoa, I didn't read that line at first and thought those were their real photos. That's not how I picture those people at all. Well, apart from Cometsbiggestfan and HotGirlTracie.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Mug shots...*



Hakeem said:


> Whoa, I didn't read that line at first and thought those were their real photos. That's not how I picture those people at all. Well, apart from Cometsbiggestfan and HotGirlTracie.


Well its not like I spent much time browsing pics, I just did a description search and picked a picture from the results that was most suitable. The Cometsbiggestfan and HotGirlTracie I searched on the web :biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315

Here is me.


----------



## Demiloy

hitokiri315 said:


> Here is me.


 I'm sorry, but you look like a nerd. But don't feel bad, because I do too.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Mug shots...*



Yao Mania said:


> kisstherim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


wow, that does look like me when I was fat, except my hair style is like the Rock's (WWE) :biggrin: But now I am much more ripped (have been working my *** off in the gym recently)


----------



## Yao Mania

Demiloy said:


> I'm sorry, but you look like a nerd. But don't feel bad, because I do too.


oh c'mon, its just the glasses, Hitokiri looks like a regular college student. I always pictured you looking younger actually.


----------



## kisstherim

Is Demiloy one of JVG's close relatives?



> Does JVG ever say anything positive?


----------



## Demiloy

Yao Mania said:


> oh c'mon, its just the glasses, Hitokiri looks like a regular college student. I always pictured you looking younger actually.


 Maybe that's because I am.

And kisstherim- no, not quite. :laugh:


----------



## bronx43

Facebook pic.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Mug shots...*



Demiloy said:


> Is that really you? I'm sorry, I really have to laugh.


This is me...  rolling my eyes at you, smart alec!! Let's see your pic!!! :dead:


----------



## kisstherim

bronx43 said:


> Facebook pic.


u look like Asian?


----------



## Kyakko

i probably look older then the webcam pix but younger than my real age. 5 years either way.


----------



## The_Franchise

If anyone must have a pic of me, to put on their wall or above their bed, or in their cubicle at work, PM me and we'll set something up. It will be 2 or 3 years old, because if my small group of online followers ever sees me in public, it would cause quite a commotion.


----------



## hitokiri315

Demiloy said:


> I'm sorry, but you look like a nerd. But don't feel bad, because I do too.


well if that is really how you feel. But if you met me and knew anything about me im the most laid back person ever and i have a great personality. But hey i can't help the way i look and i how moronic people percieve me.(oh there i go again using big words which makes me look like a nerd). nah jk D :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

maybe at some point in the next couple days i'll look for a digital camera somewhere in my house, take a picture, and upload it.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: Mug shots...*



Demiloy said:


> Is that really you? I'm sorry, I really have to laugh.


now now now. DOnt hate! were all fans here!

:biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If anyone must have a pic of me, to put on their wall or above their bed, or in their cubicle at work, PM me and we'll set something up. It will be 2 or 3 years old, because if my small group of online followers ever sees me in public, it would cause quite a commotion.


youre making it awfully hard for me to stalk you


----------



## HayesFan

Kyakko said:


> i probably look older then the webcam pix but younger than my real age. 5 years either way.


I think you just woke up in this one


----------



## Kyakko

HayesFan said:


> I think you just woke up in this one


hehe... i usually don't do anything with my hair when i'm at home.


----------



## fryjol

This is me, sorry for the picture in black and white but it was one I nedded for a former employment. This is kind of your tipical colombian guy......opinions?


----------



## HayesFan

Kyakko said:


> hehe... i usually don't do anything with my hair when i'm at home.


me either


----------



## sherwin

might as well. heres my facebook pic.


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Mug shots...*



HayesFan said:


> This is me...  rolling my eyes at you, smart alec!! Let's see your pic!!! :dead:


 Well, actually, I didn't think you were a girl. Now I know why you like Hayes so much. :biggrin:

To be honest, though, I probably have to worst acne of anyone here. But I'm not going to post my picture.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Mug shots...*



Demiloy said:


> Well, actually, I didn't think you were a girl. Now I know why you like Hayes so much. :biggrin:
> 
> To be honest, though, I probably have to worst acne of anyone here. But I'm not going to post my picture.


Yeah, well I already let the cat out of the bag in another area of the forums.. so I figured yall have made your judgement on whether or not I know ball by now... I can show I am a girl in public.

What you think Chuck is just a pretty face?? :biggrin: Actually, I picked him out in the first Blue/White scrimmage his freshman year at UK. He was a hustler and there is nothing I like more than someone who gives 110% every minute they are on the court.  the pretty face was just a bonus.


----------



## Pimped Out

here ya go



















about a week ago i also had long hair and a beard.


*
Go NeTs*


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about a week ago i also had long hair and a beard.
> 
> 
> *
> Go NeTs*


How old are you PO? You kinda look young and old at the same time, I honestly can't tell


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> How old are you PO? You kinda look young and old at the same time, I honestly can't tell


19

*Go NeTs**[/b[*


----------



## OneBadLT123

holla! finally can get some names with faces...


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Mug shots...*



HayesFan said:


> What you think Chuck is just a pretty face?? :biggrin: Actually, I picked him out in the first Blue/White scrimmage his freshman year at UK. He was a hustler and there is nothing I like more than someone who gives 110% every minute they are on the court.  the pretty face was just a bonus.


Pretty face? Chuck Hayes? Are you kidding me? Girls have such strange tastes.  It's always the same with my sisters. Whoever they think is handsome I think is normal, and whoever I think looks good they think looks average.


----------



## HayesFan

*Re: Mug shots...*



Demiloy said:


> Pretty face? Chuck Hayes? Are you kidding me? Girls have such strange tastes.  It's always the same with my sisters. Whoever they think is handsome I think is normal, and whoever I think looks good they think looks average.


Every time I tell people that I am a Hayes fan.. the first thing they say is well no wonder. So I take that to mean they think I like him merely for looks.. hence the pretty face comment. But I just like him because he works hard, no matter if everyone around him is more athletic or taller or bigger, it doesn't stop him from trying his best to win.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Mug shots...*

You guys think this thread should be stickied? I know some ppl may not want that so wanna ask everyone's opinion first.


----------



## hitokiri315

Sticky it YM i think its awesome to see everyone's faces. Come Demiloy show your face you coward. :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy

*Re: Mug shots...*



Yao Mania said:


> You guys think this thread should be stickied? I know some ppl may not want that so wanna ask everyone's opinion first.


 Oh, come on, none of us are that ugly.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Mug shots...*



Demiloy said:


> Oh, come on, none of us are that ugly.


I mean some ppl may not like their picture to be stickied in a thread online


----------



## Yao Chairman

He is not me.


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Chairman said:


> :banana:


Is that really ur pic? I have watched the video with RunToFreeForFly in it, he didn't look like this


----------



## HayesFan

Doesn't bother me if you sticky it, but then I have my mug in a bunch of places online so I may not be the best person to ask.


----------



## OneBadLT123

i dont care if its stuck up there.. 
meh.. lol


----------



## kisstherim

> He is not me.
> Last edited by Yao Chairman : 03-28-2006 at 11:14 PM.


what does this mean?


----------



## WhoRocks

It'd be cool to see what some of the mainstays of the forum look like e.g. Our two mods MRC and Yao Mania, and also kisstherim. Maybe then I might post my pics (not that anyone cares lol).

Oh yeah, and of course hotgiriltracie and her sister, although after Yao Mania's prediction it might be a bit of an anti-climax (sorry girls!)


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

WhoRocks said:


> It'd be cool to see what some of the mainstays of the forum look like e.g. Our two mods MRC and Yao Mania, and also kisstherim. Maybe then I might post my pics (not that anyone cares lol).
> 
> Oh yeah, and of course hotgiriltracie and her sister, although after Yao Mania's prediction it might be a bit of an anti-climax (sorry girls!)




LOL! No problem!!


I'm sorry but I will not post my picture on here. I'm not exactly "liked" by some guys on here :coughs: Pimped Out and Demiloy :coughs:


Hey Yao Mania and Kisstherim :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123

I was bored and yah...dont ask lol


----------



## Demiloy

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> LOL! No problem!!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I will not post my picture on here. I'm not exactly "liked" by some guys on here :coughs: Pimped Out and Demiloy :coughs:
> 
> 
> Hey Yao Mania and Kisstherim :biggrin:


 You're still offended by the little joke?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Demiloy said:


> You're still offended by the little joke?




Obviously!!! :curse:


----------



## kisstherim

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Obviously!!! :curse:


:rofl: u r so cute


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

kisstherim said:


> :rofl: u r so cute




Stooop! You're making me blush. :angel:


----------



## OneBadLT123

i must have missed something lol


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

OneBadLT123 said:


> i must have missed something lol





Don't ask! :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Don't ask! :biggrin:


 I'll glady tell him. :biggrin:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Demiloy said:


> I'll glady tell him. :biggrin:






Whatever dude........


----------



## OneBadLT123

OMG this isnt fair!

No teasing


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

I'll pm you OneBadlt123.......


Unless Demiloy wants to broadcast it in front of everyone....it wouldn't be the first time :wink:


----------



## Yao Mania

uhm, what's goin' on around here....


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> uhm, what's goin' on around here....


something i think is better off avoided.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Yao Mania said:


> uhm, what's goin' on around here....










Dont askdontaskdontaskdontaskdontaskdontask


----------



## Demiloy

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I'll pm you OneBadlt123.......
> 
> 
> Unless Demiloy wants to broadcast it in front of everyone....it wouldn't be the first time :wink:


 Nah, I was just kidding. You really take it that seriously?

OneBad- If you want to "know what's going on", just read every thread.


----------



## hitokiri315

good suggestion make em hunt for it


----------



## CbobbyB

yall crazy..


----------



## OneBadLT123

Demiloy said:


> Nah, I was just kidding. You really take it that seriously?
> 
> OneBad- If you want to "know what's going on", just read every thread.


I found it


----------



## Yao Mania

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Dont askdontaskdontaskdontaskdontaskdontask


whynotwhynotwhynotwhynotwhynotwhynot


----------



## Demiloy

Yao Mania said:


> whynotwhynotwhynotwhynotwhynotwhynot


 shestoosensitiveshestoosensitiveshestoosensitive

Whew, I've been going off-topic a lot recently.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

Yao Mania said:


> whynotwhynotwhynotwhynotwhynotwhynot



dramdramadramadramadramadramadramadrama


Demiloy-You'rerightyou'rerightyou'reright





You guys suck!


----------



## OneBadLT123

now now guys lets all be nice here...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

OneBadLT123 said:


> now now guys lets all be nice here...



I'm always nice. :wink: 

Probably the nicest chick on the board, with the exception of my sister or maybe 4-ever-bball fan. All of the girlson here are nice...wish I could say the same thing about the guys. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I'm always nice. :wink:
> 
> Probably the nicest chick on the board, with the exception of my sister or maybe 4-ever-bball fan. All of the girlson here are nice...wish I could say the same thing about the guys. :biggrin:


There aren't too many chicks on this whole forum anyways


----------



## hitokiri315

Gotham2krazy said:


> There aren't too many chicks on this whole forum anyways


yea it's like a sausage factory in here. :biggrin:


----------



## jworth

hitokiri315 said:


> yea it's like a sausage factory in here. :biggrin:


lol.

longtime no see hitokiri.


----------



## hitokiri315

yea just been doing other stuff. Im still alive everyone. But now im back and ready to get on these threads and let everyone know how i feel about this offseason and any other wacky issues you crazy guys and gals have.

And demiloy you still have not posted a pic. What's up with that? Come on. :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan

hitokiri315 said:


> yea it's like a sausage factory in here. :biggrin:



There's enough of us now to hold our own! LOL


----------



## Pimped Out

hitokiri315 said:


> yea it's like a sausage factory in here. :biggrin:


bbb.net is worse than my engineering classes.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

I Start Fires said:


> bbb.net is worse than my engineering classes.


Too much testosterone.


----------



## Cornholio

Gotham2krazy said:


> Too much testosterone.


Pff. My school is only for men and we're like 4000 students. That's WAY too much testosterone.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

cornholio said:


> Pff. My school is only for men and we're like 4000 students. That's WAY too much testosterone.


You have my sympathy.


----------



## jworth

wow, yeah, that's gotta be rough. at least you can concentrate in class.


----------



## Yao Mania

jworth said:


> wow, yeah, that's gotta be rough. at least you can concentrate in class.


unless you begin acquiring a taste for Brokeback Mountain


----------



## jworth

Yao Mania said:


> unless you begin acquiring a taste for Brokeback Mountain


lol, now that's just sick. hopefully we don't have any Laker fans here.


----------



## Cornholio

:laugh: 

Fortunately, this is my last year. :headbang:


----------



## Pimped Out

jworth said:


> wow, yeah, that's gotta be rough. at least you can concentrate in class.


there is never a good reason to concentrate in class, sausage-fest or not. if anything, its a reason to get more sleep in class.


----------



## jworth

I Start Fires said:


> there is never a good reason to concentrate in class, sausage-fest or not. if anything, its a reason to get more sleep in class.


good point, although with finals going on over the next two weeks, I wish I'd paid more attention this semester.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

Yao Mania said:


> unless you begin acquiring a taste for Brokeback Mountain


LMAO


----------



## kisstherim

jworth said:


> hopefully we don't have any Laker fans here.


What does that mean??


----------



## jworth

kisstherim said:


> What does that mean??


Just a gay Laker fans joke. Only a joke (if it can even be called that), though.


----------



## MissRose

*Re: Mug shots...*

Not many have posted their pictures... You can find my pic in another thread.


----------



## CbobbyB

*Re: Mug shots...*



MissRose said:


> Not many have posted their pictures... *You can find my pic in another thread*.


yummy... :grinning:

lol


----------



## jworth

what thread is the pic in?


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Mug shots...*



MissRose said:


> Not many have posted their pictures... You can find my pic in another thread.


where?


----------



## Dean the Master

*Re: Mug shots...*



kisstherim said:


> where?


Here 
For those of you who wonder. MissRose I am sorry, I sold you out. lol. We still love you!!


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Mug shots...*



Dean the Master said:


> Here
> For those of you who wonder. MissRose I am sorry, I sold you out. lol. We still love you!!


wow, she looks awesome

Thanks, Dean the Master :biggrin:


----------



## MissRose

DeantheMaster you must pay... :curse: j/k :biggrin:
I have received great reception from you guys. This board is great, I can't wait for when things pick up.


----------



## Dean the Master

^and ^^ no problem
Just call me Dean


----------



## ThaShark316

Tha Shark aka me....


----------



## TracywtFacy

me, on a beautiful Sydney night:

http://members.optusnet.com.au/junglee23/index.html


who'da thought i'd be a korean...


----------



## WhoRocks

TracywtFacy said:


> me, on a beautiful Sydney night:
> 
> http://members.optusnet.com.au/junglee23/index.html
> 
> 
> *who'da thought i'd be a korean*...


I did! Although that would probably be because I remember you mentioning it somewhere.

Anyway, kudos to you and ThaShark316 for posting pics.


----------



## HayesFan

Makes me want to head to Australia! I love that background!


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Hmmm

Crappy Webcam Pic










Crappy pic from birthday










People say i have a baby face


----------



## Saint Baller

In the second pic, you look like your crying.


----------



## kisstherim

Dream Hakeem said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Crappy Webcam Pic


r u 12 or sth?


----------



## Dream Hakeem

lol im 15


----------



## Demiloy

> People say i have a baby face


I agree with them. :biggrin: You really do look young, at least in the first picture.


----------



## Dream Hakeem

yeah the second pic is horrible quality


----------



## TManiAC

me at work.


----------



## Yao Mania

TManiAC said:


> me at work.


Cool, didn't know you're Asian!


----------



## jworth

This is me...









I'm 19 but my gf and most everyone else says I look closer to 16 or 15 lol.


----------



## TManiAC

Yao Mania said:


> Cool, didn't know you're Asian!


----------



## Yao Mania

Alright it was my b-day this past weekend and took some pics, so I finally have one I'm willing to share with you guys...

So here I am, the one and only Yao Mania!


----------



## kisstherim

Yao Mania said:


> Alright it was my b-day this past weekend and took some pics, so I finally have one I'm willing to share with you guys...
> 
> So here I am, the one and only Yao Mania!


wow, is that really u? if it's true, u look much younger than ur age :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out

Yao Mania said:


> Alright it was my b-day this past weekend and took some pics, so I finally have one I'm willing to share with you guys...
> 
> So here I am, the one and only Yao Mania!


i dont believe you. you dont look nearly drunk enough for that to have been your birthday.


----------



## HayesFan

Everyone here looks so young!! Lots of baby faces (and yes that's a compliment cause I love guys with a baby face  )

so cool to put faces with names... well screennames


----------



## Dean the Master

That's not Yao Mania, that's his cousin. He fooled everybody. 
I don't think YM would ever give up his look that's all. 
But if that is really you..., what's the point of hiding from 2003?


----------



## Yao Mania

Pimped Out said:


> i dont believe you. you dont look nearly drunk enough for that to have been your birthday.


Had 6 drinks that night (incl. a Flaming Lambogini) but that pic was taken around 4am, had about 2hrs recovery by then

And yep, I can probably pass as still being 18. Used to think thats a bad thing, but when u're getting to your mid-20s looking young isn't such a bad thing!


----------



## Kyakko

Yao Mania said:


> Had 6 drinks that night (incl. a Flaming Lambogini) but that pic was taken around 4am, had about 2hrs recovery by then
> 
> And yep, I can probably pass as still being 18. Used to think thats a bad thing, but when u're getting to your mid-20s looking young isn't such a bad thing!


that can't be yaomania... i always thought he was just a clever web bot.


----------



## WhoRocks

Oh my! Look at Yao Mania's post on the first page of this thread re: what he thinks Tracie and Stacie (the twins who don't seem to post here anymore) look like - I like! :wink:

(Haha, yeah I know, your previous link must have expired)


----------

